# Feeding grain to wethers



## packman (Mar 30, 2013)

Last year I Finished 3-50% Boer wethers. I got them on May 15th @ 11 wks old and 65 lbs. They got 1#/day of 16% grain each (Pullin meat goat) and had graze & browse on 1 ac. lot divided in half so as to rotate.Had a fecal test in Aug.(clean). We slaughtered them the first week in Nov.(165 days) at about 110 lbs live weight.Is that about the right weight gain or could I grain them a little more?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You can give them more if you want to. I usually give my wethers I'm growing out for sale 2 to 2 1/2 lbs of goat grower pellets.


----------



## packman (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks,I'll try a little more grain this year. What grain do you use?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I feed ADM's Goat Power 14% medicated meat goat grower pellet.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I feed my January wethers 3 I lbs a day of 16%


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Dapple Boers, what is "3 I" pounds? Or is that just a typo and you're saying you feed 3 pounds?


----------

